# Yet another newbie



## Psychomuso (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name's Sheila I used to be a musician and am more than a tad nuts, hence the username! I had a shot across the bows about 7/8 years ago while I was doing an asthma study. They thought I might have diabetes but I managed to scrape through the test and then forgot all about it (I guess it didn't help that the only advice I was given was to "eat more broccoli"!). 

In 2004, I was in hospital with a severe chest infection (I've also got asthma) and was given a definite diagnosis of Type 2 diabetes. I was sent away with a meter and a supply of metformin and left to it. I've struggled with accepting diabetes ever since and most of the time I tend to ignore it unless things go wrong. At my last review, I was shocked to find my HbA1C had deteriorated (the consultant's words) to 7.6 and my blood pressure was bad enough to require medication. Added to that, my cholesterol still wasn't behaving itself in the way that they wanted so I left with two new meds added to my already large and varied daily intake.

Due to other medical problems, it's hard for me to be really active and I lost my job 4 years ago due to long term health problems so things can look pretty grim at times. I've got my next review in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading the results, especially if it means yet more drugs to take.

In spite of all this, I do still have a sense of humour somewhere, but be warned, it can be a bit whacky at times. I'm hoping to be able to share some of my experiences and to learn from other people on here so bring it on!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Psychomuso, welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your 'fight' against the diagnosis. I was very resistant to meds when diagnosed, although never really thought of insulin as a med! I'm now on statins and BP, plus aspirin and it ain't so bad. Whatever it takes to stay healthy and avoid those complications! 7.6% isn't bad - what was it before? It could obviously do with being a bit lower, but hopefully we will be able to help with a bit of advice and motivational support! Glad you joined!


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome Shelia, There is always someone here who can help with advice or a bit of support. 

Diabetes Uk says we should aim for an A1c of 6.5% so although you are a bit higher at the moment you are not too far off. 

Are you monitoring your blood sugar with a home meter? Most people find it very useful to help them understand what happens with their blood sugars and can use the information to improve their control


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to the forum  I'm totally psycho too so you'll be in good company here *


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Northerner, I can't remember the exact figure from before but I do know it's gone up just over 1% over the last year and I could tell that the doc was deciding which bit of me needed sorting out first! Fortunately, I joined a good Diabetes UK local support group where they look after me as the "baby" of the group and give me loads of information and support when things start to go awry.


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi shelia welcome to the forum i am new to this as well was diagnosed type 2 end of july hba1c 7.1 so diet controlled luckily i had been dieting and following a low gi diet for 4 moths prior to diagnosis plus walking for 1 hour a day plus doing the wii fit not easy as i have arthritus in hips knees and foot and degenerative disc disease affecting 10 discs had a few operated on but didnt work but the way i look at things is theres always somebody worse off.I have learned a lot by reading the forum daily plus i bought a book the first year of diabetes type2 by gretchen franklyn from amazon which i found very helpfull.all the best lynne.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

lynne51 said:


> ...i bought a book the first year of diabetes type2 by gretchen franklyn from amazon which i found very helpfull.all the best lynne.



Hi Lynne, I think you meant Gretchen Becker!


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome you will fell at home here


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the welcomes. I was monitoring my levels at home with my own meter. When I tested once a day, it worked really well for me as a routine works really well for me. My GP then decided to follow the government's "guidelines" and told me I should only be testing myself once a week as I was a type 2 and only on tablets and he would only give me one prescription for test strips a year!
With no routine to follow, I often forget to test myself for weeks at a time (unless someone reminds me or tells me to test myself as my behaviour suggests I'm getting very low). I'm sure this has contributed to my rise in my HbA1C and I'm hoping the consultant will back me up on this at my review.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 16, 2009)

Ask your consultant to write to your GP and get them to prescribe you more strips. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks northerner i knew it didnt sound right but was too tired to go down stairs to take a look oh thats shamefull isnt it ha ha but i also knew there would be somebody to put me straight lynnex


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

lynne51 said:


> Thanks northerner i knew it didnt sound right but was too tired to go down stairs to take a look oh thats shamefull isnt it ha ha but i also knew there would be somebody to put me straight lynnex



No problems Lynne - I was trying to think where I had heard the name before - wasn't she the actress who had a 'Little Willie' in Eastenders?



Psychomuso said:


> Wow, thanks for all the welcomes. I was monitoring my levels at home with my own meter. When I tested once a day, it worked really well for me as a routine works really well for me. My GP then decided to follow the government's "guidelines" and told me I should only be testing myself once a week as I was a type 2 and only on tablets and he would only give me one prescription for test strips a year!
> With no routine to follow, I often forget to test myself for weeks at a time (unless someone reminds me or tells me to test myself as my behaviour suggests I'm getting very low). I'm sure this has contributed to my rise in my HbA1C and I'm hoping the consultant will back me up on this at my review.



Sheila, no wonder you have had a rise in HbA1c! Why on earth couldn't the stupid doctor link the two together? Clearly, it was much better for your control when you were testing more regularly! I would do as Nikki suggests and try and get your consultant involved if possible. The cost of extra strips will be far outweighed by your improved levels and reduced risk of complications! I'm sorry, but I think this sort of attitude by doctors is bordering on the incompetent and he has pound signs in his eyes, not the welfare of his patient.


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Physcomuso,

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you've been through an awful lot not just with diagnosis.I hope your next review goes well.

Emma


----------



## Corrine (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Psychomuso and welcome to the form.  I think you may find we can all be a tad nuts here!


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Sheila, 

7.6% is not too bad but you really ought to try to get it below 6%. 

I suppose you know that the best way to get Type 2 sorted out is to start by cutting back on the carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. 

It really is worth doing to keep clear of the quite horrible complications that can come the diabetic's way.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks John I am working on cutting out the really bad carbs but it can be really difficult for me and it doesn't help trying to live on disability benefits. If only healthier food wasn't so pricey.  Sometimes I think it would be a great idea to tax foods high in sugar & fat while subsidising the cost of healthier options as that would help people in my position.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 19, 2009)

Psychomuso said:


> Thanks John I am working on cutting out the really bad carbs but it can be really difficult for me and it doesn't help trying to live on disability benefits. If only healthier food wasn't so pricey.  Sometimes I think it would be a great idea to tax foods high in sugar & fat while subsidising the cost of healthier options as that would help people in my position.


Hi again,

I don't disagree with that but I don't think that fruit and vegetables are too pricey and quite possibly the best nutritional value for money foods available.

Also, I find the own-brand foods such as Tesco Light range quite good nutritionally and often much cheaper than the branded names.

Soups, beans, salads, tomatoes can be very nutritional and cheap. 

What is most important is that we all keep well away from diabetic complications.

Best Wishes - John


----------

